# Joseph Hill



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

Joseph Hill, English Puritan (1625 -- November 5, 1707) was among those who suffered deprivation for the sake of nonconformity in 1662 and beyond (and declined the offer of a bishoprick). He ministered in Leiden and at the Scottish Presbyterian church in Rotterdam. He made some interesting book acquisitions at the sale of the library of Lazarus Seaman in 1676, the first book auction in modern English history. He contributed one of the Cripplegate Sermons on the subject of Moderation.

Another Joseph Hill, also pastor of a(n English) Presbyterian church at Rotterdam, but unrelated to the foregoing, lived from October 11, 1667 to January 21, 1729. He wrote the annotations on 2 Peter which appear in Matthew Henry's commentary.

Both men were friends of Edmund Calamy the Historian.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

Joseph Hill's commentary on 2 Peter


----------

